# Shower Panel Glass Shattered



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All

Ayone one else come across this problem? 

We have a Holiday Rambler Vacationer 32', and last night in the middle of the night the glass panel to the side of the shower door spontanously shattered for no apparent reason. Glass everywhere!!!

Am concidering replacing it with a plastic (policarbon maybe) panel, for obvious safety reasons. 

Anyone got any suggestions or ideas on this?

NEV3


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

If you decide to go for glass get it done with heat soaked toughened.

If plastic use 6mm ploycarbonate.


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Many thanks for your advice rrusty.

The originaql glass was only 3mm so doubt that 6mm will slide into the slot in the frame, but will check it out. Once again, thanks forthe info.

NEV3


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

If there is a gasket that holds the glass in place throw that away & use black silicon on outside edge of the frame. 
If 6mm still will not fit you could use 4mm heat soaked toughened.


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks again rrusty.

Am currently on holiday in Devon, so have done a temporay (polythene sheet) repair till I get home. I'm more familiar with the glaziers' facilities and wares back home in Wales. Will heed your advice when I get there.

Thanks once again!

NEV3


----------

